# Tuned my 2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Paper tuned that is. Bow.. ....... Vector Turbo, 60# limbs, 30 inch draw, #3 cam. VictoryHV1 350 carbon 28 1/2 inches 100 grain tips. 

I'll shorten up my steps I took to get it to shoot bullet holes. 

Started out measuring everything and the bows ATA was a hair long no big deal. Latest tune chart 35 1/4 ATA, 6 5/8 brace. 

Started just shooting the bow for a while. Major left rip in the paper. Center shot at 13/16 tried 3/4 also from riser to center of arrow. 

Shot it like 40 times, 2 inch left rips. Took the strings off and put them on a stretcher on 1/4 steel posts at 100 pounds and twisted them to spec. 

Noticed the buss cable is a pain in the ass because of the split yoke. So I used the red/left or the (not black side) to adjust the length. I made sure I twisted up the bottom and let the top follow I used a little more weight to stretch it. left the black alone, got it to proper length with only the red side or not the black side for those who don't have the black out bow.

Installed all the strings as usual and made sure the red yoke, left side of bow(mine is red) went on and I just set the black side on so it stayed on. 

took the pressure off the limbs and make sure the yoke does not twist. The buss was the largest pain for me. 

Shot the bow in for a while and adjusted the left side ATA to 35 1/4 dead center to center, I noticed the cable in the roller will not have too much tension on it. If you remove the wheel you will notice the cable will not yank the cam down on the left side when you put the roller back in. (I didn't know I would end up on 35 1/4 ata on center yet on that side) 

Then I sort of let the black side of the yoke just float. I don't think there is more than one twist in it. This gives my top cam a very slight lean to the left. (not much) 

What I took note to was that rear roller will not yank that limb down on the left when I put it back in. I took care to untwist the red side until I could put that roller in and not see the limb pull down. 

The center shot finished up at about 3/4 from riser. I held the grip good and kept good back tension on the string and let one fly. perfect bullet. 

Hope this helps a little. :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Seems the norm with the turbos is playing with the buss cable splits to get that top limb good and center shot around the 3/4". Doing those two things will get you bullet holes through paper. I had the same 2" left tear, took me some frustration to get it figured out, but it's all good now.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Seems the norm with the turbos is playing with the buss cable splits to get that top limb good and center shot around the 3/4". Doing those two things will get you bullet holes through paper. I had the same 2" left tear, took me some frustration to get it figured out, but it's all good now.


Awesome, same here. Once it was in it was golden. I agree, it just sort of came clear to me after a while. Well worth doing it on my own. Makes you understand what's going on. :thumbs_up Basiclly I think it had to be shot in for a while and put back into spec. The split yoke/buss cable takes some time to get on. I noticed it is thicker and I had to put some good pressure on it while I twisted it to the correct length. The string and control cable didn't need to be stretched as hard. Maybe because they are thinner.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Mine is at 3/4 too and that concerns me with contact using Blazers or a large vane with anything over a 22 series shaft diameter.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah It seems to be real close for some arrows. I thought about removing the rubber on the shelf and installing a thin mole hair. Why not, I can't see it causing a problem.


----------



## squirrelman87 (Feb 19, 2012)

What do you do when you twist the string? Are you just trying to get the twists out of it and how do you go about doing it? Also is your center shot just the distance the arrow is from the riser after you tune it? I'm trying to learn this stuff so i can work on my own bows. thanks


----------



## squirrelman87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Also, what exactly is cam lean and how do you know if you have it on your bow? and how do you fix it?


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

squirrelman87 said:


> Also, what exactly is cam lean and how do you know if you have it on your bow? and how do you fix it?


Cam lean is when the cam leans Draw it back in a drawboard and check it. If the top cam is leaning right, like this /, then either add twist to the left or take out twist on the right yoke or take out a little bit on the right and add a little bit to the left. Its supposedly best when its dead straight but mine tuned better with top leaning slightly left.


----------



## MT100gr. (Feb 20, 2012)

What poundage and arrows are you shooting? I'm wondering about spine. I am having trouble tuning my vector 35 with any decent centershot. the bow wants my rest way inside, to close for comfort. I am at 72 pounds, 31 inches, with CE maxima 350's. Thinking about trying the 450s....stiffer for sure, you think this will help with my left tear??


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

I would bet a stiffer spine would help. Try turning your poundage down and see if it tunes closer to 3/4 - 13/16".


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I would first check to see if the cam timing is correct and the cams are not tilted real bad.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a 1" left rip in the paper also. I have a new Vector 35. Mine took a bunch of twists, I had to twist the left (Red) side 4 complete twists and untwist the right (Black) 5 complete turns. Doing this put the timing off just a little so I had to add two more twists to both sides of the buss cable to get it in sync. My ATA Ended up being 35.25" Brace Height 6.7" with a nice hole. Below are pictures of the paper before and after tuning. I had to do the same thing to my Bowtech Destroyer 350 when I got it as well.

Prior To Yoke Tuning








After Yoke Tuning


----------

